# Hmm, any Leica experts here ?



## dxqcanada (Feb 18, 2020)

I posted on the Rangefinder forum about this ... but I thought I would give you all a shot (you all I mean those of you that are not on that forum) ...

Leica Barnack camera
Serial number 517xxxx (no mention of K)
Slow speed dial
Black curtains
Black top and base plate
Looks like nickel knobs

Is this a repaint or possibly original non-military post war version ?


----------



## IanG (Feb 19, 2020)

Without photos no-one can help you realistically. There's to many digits, 517,XXX would be probably q IIIC from 1950.

Ian


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 19, 2020)

Yeah, I figured pictures mean a thousand words ... the camera is in transit so I wont have it until a week or so.

Ah, typo on the serial number ... yes 517, XXX.
From the lists I have seen it does match a IIIC ... but I have not had any confirmation a black one was ever made (I do not think this is a grey one made for the military).


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2020)

Been a lotta' years since a IIIc rolled off the line... as you can see by the several articles at camera quest.com, in some parts of the world painting and modification is very popular. There are in fact some amazing camera painters in Japan, and cameraquest has served as a sort of clearinghouse for people to get in touch with these world-renowned experts. As far as the knobs, it is a fairly trivial matter to have them plated in any finish that you would like.

Nickel, black nickel, chromium, gold, all these different finishes are fairly easily plated on.


----------



## compur (Feb 19, 2020)

See:
Rare black Leica IIIc "Leitz-Eigentum" | Facebook


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 19, 2020)

Hmm, interesting images ... I think it may be a black IIIc that has been factory upgraded to a IIIf as it has a self timer and that chrome plate under the speed dial.
I will have to look for the "leitz-eigentum" printing.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2020)

Considering the serial number range that you gave I would watch out for a fake. I hope you did not pay an inordinate amount of money for this camera. Counterfeiters have had roughly 70 years to make good-looking fakes

Not trying to imply that this is necessarily a counterfeit, but imagine if it were a counterfeit made 50 years ago; as with all painted cameras over three or four decades they acquire a patina of age that can make them appear to be original. On Fresh repaints it is quite easy to spot a fake.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 19, 2020)

I have a feeling I may end up with a Zorki.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> I have a feeling I may end up with a Zorki.



Oh, let's hope not!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> I have a feeling I may end up with a Zorki.


----------



## IanG (Feb 20, 2020)

Not sure about the really well made comments, having a Leica IIIa as well as a few FEDs and Zorkis there's a world of difference in build quality and feel between them.

Ian


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 23, 2020)

I will have to wait for next week to get it ... but here is a prelim image:




leica by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## compur (Feb 23, 2020)

^ I'm not sure but I think there may be a part missing.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 26, 2020)

Now that I have it ... it is just a repainted Leica IIIC.


----------



## compur (Feb 26, 2020)

A lot better than a Zorki. At least it's a Leica. Congrats.

Photo?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 26, 2020)

Leica IIIC by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## vin88 (Apr 9, 2020)

if you buy any vintage cameras;   require several photos before sending a check.  otherwise,  its just a lesson to be learned.   vin


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 10, 2020)

Vin, I bought this specifically because it was a parts/repair sale, not because it was a vintage camera, nor because it could be a rare model.
I was just curious if anyone here had info on factory black painted models.


----------



## vin88 (Apr 10, 2020)

good show.   just  parts and history.  try your hand on repairing it ?   i work on vintage watches,  and found cameras more dificult.   vin


----------

